# Food.



## Julie w (Apr 2, 2021)

Do I leave food in the cage at all times Please? I also worry about leaving my bird in the dark . I work night from 8pm until 8am. Is it best the cover the cage with a cloth when I leave the house at 7pm or is it too early. I was leaving the lounge light on until I read that they don't sleep unless its dark. Any advice would be a good help as I really want to do whats best for my bird Poppy. Thanks.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you red the stickies and Budgie Articles yet? They are going to give you LOTS of great tips!

Your budgie should get 1 1/2 teaspoons of a good variety seed mix per day. Change the seed out daily.
You can leave pellets in a separate dish in the cage for several days.
Fresh vegetables should be offered. Take a look at the links below:









Quality Seed Mix


Quality Seed Mix A fresh healthy seed mix is a basic component of a budgie's diet. For optimum health, a variety of vegetables, fruit and pellets are important. Ensure the seed mix and overall diet is not too high in protein. A basic diet should be provided to budgies not being bred...




www.talkbudgies.com












Quality Seed Mix


Quality Seed Mix A fresh healthy seed mix is a basic component of a budgie's diet. For optimum health, a variety of vegetables, fruit and pellets are important. Ensure the seed mix and overall diet is not too high in protein. A basic diet should be provided to budgies not being bred...




www.talkbudgies.com












Cuttlebones and Mineral Blocks/Manu Clay Roses


Cuttlebones and Mineral Blocks/Manu Clay Roses Cuttlebones are a good source of calcium which is needed for a healthy and happy budgie A cuttlebone (and mineral block) should be in every budgies' cage at all times. Birds will actually only ingest parts of their cuttlebone and mineral block...




www.talkbudgies.com





There is no problem with your budgie being in the dark for 12 hours. Budgies need to sleep at least that long.
Covering the cage at 7PM is not too early. That is when I cover all my birds' cages.
Cover the top, three sides and 1/3 of the way down the front of the cage. Leave a small night light on in the room to help prevent Poppy from having night frights.

*


----------

